# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  انواع الزواج في قانون الاحوال الشخصية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انواع الزواج في قانون الاحوال الشخصيه 

أنواع الزواج :
بين القانون في المواد من (53) الي ( 64) شاملة أنواع الزواج وأقسام كل نوع وما يرتبه كل نوع من آثار .
فالزواج نوعان صحيح وغير صحيح , والزواج الصحيح هو ما توفرت أركانه وجميع شرائط صحته وفق القانون , والزواج الصحيح ثلاثة أقسام :
نافذ لازم : وهو ما لا يكون موقوفاً علي إجازة أحد ولا قابلاً للفسخ وتترتب عليه جميع آثاره الشرعية منذ إنعقاده .
نافذ غير لازم : وهو الذي يقبل الفسخ بسبب من الأسباب الوارده في هذا القانون .
غير نافذ وهو ما إنعقد موقوفاً علي إجازة من له حق الإجازة.
وهو لا يترتب أثراً قبل الإجازة فإذا أجيز أعتبر نافذاً من وقت العقد . أما اذا طرأ دخول علي هذا الزواج فيأخذ حكم الزواج الفاسد بعد الدخول . 
إما الزواج غير الصحيح فهو إما باطل وإما فاسد , فالباطل هو الذي أختل ركن من أركانه أو شرط من شروط صحة الركن . وهو لا يرتب أي أثر من آثار الزواج .
أما الزواج الفاسد فهو ما توفرت أركانه وإختل شرط من شروط صحته . وهو لا يترتب أثراً قبل الدخول . أما بعد الدخول فأنه يرتب الآثار الأتية :
وجوب الأقل من المهر المسمي ومهر المثل .
ثبوت النسب .
حرمة المصاهرة .
وجوب العدة . 
وقد يشترط طرفا عقد الزواج شروطاً فيما بينهم وقد بينت المادة (42) من القانون أحكام هذه الشروط بنصها علي : 
( 1 – الأزواج عند شروطهم إلا شرطاً أحل حرماً أو حرم حلالاً .
2-اذا اقترن العقد بشرط ينافي غايته او مقاصده فالشرط باطل والعقد صحيح ماعدا شرط التأقيت فأنه مبطل للعقد .
3-لا يتعد بأي شرط إلا اذا نص عليه صراحة في عقد الزواج ) .
فقد أخذ المشرع بالقاعدة العامة بأن كل شرط لا يكون موافقاً للغاية من العقد ومقاصده فهو شرط باطل والعقد صحيح ماعدا شرط التأقيت فهو شرط باطل ومبطل للنكاح أما الشروط الصحيحة والمنصوص عليها صراحة في العقد فهي لازمة للطرفين . وقد قضي بأنه إذا أشترطت المرأة شرطاً عند زواجها فهذا الشرط هو مهر في حقيقته , فإن كان هذا الشرط من الأعيان فهو لا يقبل الإبراء بالإسقاط ولا يصح للزوجة حط شئ منه ولايفيد التمليك لانه يكون وديعة عند الزوج ولها ان تطالب به مادام موجـوداً في يده وأن أسـتهلك ضمن الزوج قيمته . 




*

----------

